# XMatrix screensaver



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok I have been looking around and can't seem to find it anywhere,

does anyone know where to find the original XMatrix screen saver from the 1990's and how to install on Gnome2??

Thanks

DoctorZeus


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi doctorzeus,

Here is a link to jwz's original xsceensaver.

-- Tom


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow thanks, been looking for those for novelty purposes for ages..

Hopefully that work on the new X-servers..


----------

